# plant ID help needed please



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i got 2 plants in a trade for some fish 
but i have no clue as to what there called & how to take care of them 
here is the first one to me it looks like a moss just not sure what kind , i put it on a extra picse of driftwood i had in my big tank .








this second one i put on a rock


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

First one looks might be Riccia to me, and second one should be a type of hornwort.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

shaobo said:


> First one looks might be Riccia to me, and second one should be a type of hornwort.


Totally concur on these IDs - Riccia and Hornwort


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty shaobo & Reckon


----------

